# Kohler sucks



## Bill

The place I stay at during the week had me install a new toilet for them. Its a Kohler and man does it suck! leaves skid marks all the time. It just dont seem to have the self cleaning action I seen in other brands.


----------



## gusty60

Bill said:


> The place I stay at during the week had me install a new toilet for them. Its a Kohler and man does it suck! leaves skid marks all the time. It just dont seem to have the self cleaning action I seen in other brands.


 Try a little more fiber in your diet.:whistling2:


----------



## TotalPlumber

I had a vacuum cleaner that really sucked, too!


----------



## PlumberDave

kohler makes good cast iron.


----------



## Redwood

Yea the bowl wash on those kohlers sucks.


----------



## Cal

I'm starting to hate on ALL their stuff ! TOO many parts to have to repair . And ordering new /service parts ,,,,,, WAY TOO BUSY !!


----------



## pauliplumber

Most newer toilets flush far better than they did a few years ago, however because of the quick powerful flush they don't swirl much hence the greater likelyhood of hash marks.


----------



## Plumber

A few months ago, I had put in the new style Highline. The next day, the crazy lady called and demanded I replace it because the rim wash was inadequate. 

I installed some no label brand that worked fine, except the flapper chain was too short.

Kohler does "suck". They're reduced to the ci products.


----------



## Bollinger plumber

I have mansfield in my house. they are inexpensive easy to repair always had good luck with them.


----------



## rocksteady

i have a 40 year old american standard and it flushes GREAT!! :yes:

to balance out the water useage i just don't take showers. :laughing:








paul


----------



## UnclogNH

I hate Kohler toilets and Kohler fill valves J to the U To the N and K "JUNK"


----------



## KratzerPlumbing

We need to forward this all to Kohler. I HATE, HATE, HATE Kohler. Give me their head engineer out in the field working with their crap for 1 day and he will go postal.:2guns:I hate those new tank to bowl with the slip in bolts. Who is the dumba.. that came up with that and why doesn't the left bolt ever stay in place? :blink: Did I say I hate Kohler:laughing:


----------



## Redwood

I've got a picture here of a Kohler Toothpaste Dispenser...


----------



## Ron

That even looks like a kohler faucet on the sink. :laughing:


----------



## Plasticman

Kohler Wellworth toilets:
Well worth beating the hell out of with an ax. 
The flush mechanism sucks hide tit. 
It's all just a name... Who needs Jordash or calvin klein when Wal-mart has levi's that are far better, and cheaper!!!!


----------



## leak1

words of wisdom-well put plasticman!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

My Kohler Cimmarron is unclean right now. 


Had a large bowel elimination last thursday, broke the damn bidet washlet spritzer thingie a m'bob. 


*More news when it becomes available...*


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

i have had my Kohler Cimmaron installed in our masterbathroom for about 6 months now, and it has not stopped up yet. Has the class 6 flush, but it likes to leave nice turd tracks in the bowl.


----------



## Redwood

For me the biggest reason why they suck is their repair parts...

So many proprietary parts and reinventing the wheel with every new product...

They have so many parts there is not one Kohler Distributor in the world that would stock them all... Heck the factory doesn't even stock them all... Seems like everytime I order a part from them it's back ordered with a 3 week wait before they ship it... Oh yea no overnite shipping either...:blink:

143 Fill Valves... http://www.kohlerserviceparts.kohle...chparameters=fill+valve&pagenum=0&pagesize=12

79 Flappers... http://www.kohlerserviceparts.kohle...earchparameters=flapper&pagenum=0&pagesize=12

191 Flush Valves... http://www.kohlerserviceparts.kohle...hparameters=flush+valve&pagenum=0&pagesize=12

364 Stems... http://www.kohlerserviceparts.kohle...t&searchparameters=stem&pagenum=0&pagesize=12

I shoulda gone to college to be a plumbing parts designer for Kohler...
Spend my whole life reinventing the wheel for every product making some Rube Goldberg looking crap with pleny of job security...:laughing:

Get a load of this one...
"I can fix your toilet..."
"Parts will be $462.20 My Cost!"
"What are you some kind of crook?"
"No Maam. As I stated that price is my cost from Kohler for the part...":whistling2:
"And it will take 3 weeks to get here..."
May I suggest a brand new Toto Toilet?"


----------



## uaplumber

Keep posting guys! Manufacturers reps are coming to this site to see what we say.

I had an Oatey rep come by the shop last week. I mentioned this site and he explained that he gets on here alot to see how we feel about different products etc and see what needs to be improved. He made mention of how well we welcome home owners on here, so I'm pretty sure he wasn't just blowing smoke.

Keep talking about these products, they are listening and hopefully writing it down.


----------



## SewerRatz

Redwood said:


> For me the biggest reason why they suck is their repair parts...
> 
> So many proprietary parts and reinventing the wheel with every new product...
> 
> They have so many parts there is not one Kohler Distributor in the world that would stock them all... Heck the factory doesn't even stock them all... Seems like everytime I order a part from them it's back ordered with a 3 week wait before they ship it... Oh yea no overnite shipping either...:blink:
> 
> 143 Fill Valves... http://www.kohlerserviceparts.kohle...chparameters=fill+valve&pagenum=0&pagesize=12
> 
> 79 Flappers... http://www.kohlerserviceparts.kohle...earchparameters=flapper&pagenum=0&pagesize=12
> 
> 191 Flush Valves... http://www.kohlerserviceparts.kohle...hparameters=flush+valve&pagenum=0&pagesize=12
> 
> 364 Stems... http://www.kohlerserviceparts.kohle...t&searchparameters=stem&pagenum=0&pagesize=12
> 
> I shoulda gone to college to be a plumbing parts designer for Kohler...
> Spend my whole life reinventing the wheel for every product making some Rube Goldberg looking crap with pleny of job security...:laughing:
> 
> Get a load of this one...
> "I can fix your toilet..."
> "Parts will be $462.20 My Cost!"
> "What are you some kind of crook?"
> "No Maam. As I stated that price is my cost from Kohler for the part...":whistling2:
> "And it will take 3 weeks to get here..."
> May I suggest a brand new Toto Toilet?"


364 stems. Why can they not just stick with one that works? Like Chicago Faucet, the used the same stem today that they made back in 1918. Guess they never heard of the K.I.S.S. theory.


----------



## Cal

Bought a replacement spool for the # 306 shw / tub valve ,,, $145 ,,,, ARE YOU SH***ING ME ??!!! 

They drive me NUTS !!


----------



## Protech

Kohler is the exact polar opposite of the K.I.S.S. theory. Redwoods toothpaste dispenser says it all.



SewerRatz said:


> 364 stems. Why can they not just stick with one that works? Like Chicago Faucet, the used the same stem today that they made back in 1918. Guess they never heard of the K.I.S.S. theory.


----------



## Kyle181

all we install is kohler and toto and we have never had a complaint


----------



## Ron

Seen this on CT, another kohler faucet you can bet there are lots of parts involved in this faucet.


----------



## Redwood

I can hardly wait to find one of those flopping around like a wet noodle...:whistling2:

Carbon fiber huh...

I'll be the parts for that are in stealth mode.:laughing:


----------



## Plasticman

Ok. since factory reps are watching I will mention another product that is crap.
B & K faucets. I will get back to yall with a model number of the lav faucet I am talking about. The pop-up assembly is tinker toy. The clip that attaches the lift rod to the pop-up lever will not hold. I have e-mailed the company with no response about this and other problems with them. Some of them leak around the handle as soon as you install it and test it out. It even comes with a wrench to adjust it with. Go figure. I guess they don't care or maybe I wasn't loud enough. :icon_mad:


----------



## Redwood

Plasticman said:


> Ok. since factory reps are watching I will mention another product that is crap.
> B & K faucets. I will get back to yall with a model number of the lav faucet I am talking about. The pop-up assembly is tinker toy. The clip that attaches the lift rod to the pop-up lever will not hold. I have e-mailed the company with no response about this and other problems with them. Some of them leak around the handle as soon as you install it and test it out. It even comes with a wrench to adjust it with. Go figure. I guess they don't care or maybe I wasn't loud enough. :icon_mad:


What do you expect buying that Chinese Crap?:whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber

amen brother. why DOES kohler have so many damn flappers.


----------



## Fred Bagadonutz

over two weeks waiting on a chrome square escucheon. 3K in the balance. Where the F is Kohler made ? Sudan? Is it coming via camel/steamboat ?

Im so lucky to install their garbage. Just ask them.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

I had a problem with Kohler's solf close seat on Friday, new toilet install, couldn't for the life of me get the toilet seat straight! I hate crooked toilet seats.

Toto's soft close seat, the little covers wont stay closed.

If you install enough of whats on the market, you are going to find that every Brand has its issues. Depends of which issues you can live with.


----------



## ChrisConnor

My office toilet is a freebie Cimarron given to me by the Kohler rep about five years ago. Never had a stop up. 

Western Pottery is a pretty good flush too.


----------



## Widdershins

ChrisConnor said:


> My office toilet is a freebie Cimarron given to me by the Kohler rep about five years ago. Never had a stop up.
> 
> Western Pottery is a pretty good flush too.


 Western Pottery is probably the best 'Low-End' water closet on the market.

As for Kohler toilets, I stopped recommending them years ago. I still like their tubs, tub/shower valves and waste and overflows, but their KS faucets and lav faucets are junk.


----------



## Cal

If you drove an 18 wheeler ,,, ya still wouldn't have all the parts needed for Kohler .

RIDICULOUS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

ChrisConnor said:


> My office toilet is a freebie Cimarron given to me by the Kohler rep about five years ago. Never had a stop up.
> 
> Western Pottery is a pretty good flush too.


 

I have Cimarrons in commercial applications, not one stoppage. A great toilet. Of course, get a high end wood seat :thumbsup:


----------



## plumber666

Gotta vintage early 90's Kohler one piece, and it's one peice of junk. Looks great but is totally useless......kinda like me. But at least I'm not covered in skidmarks.


----------



## mccmech

Fred Bagadonutz said:


> over two weeks waiting on a chrome square escucheon. 3K in the balance. Where the F is Kohler made ? Sudan? Is it coming via camel/steamboat ?
> 
> Im so lucky to install their garbage. Just ask them.



I refer to it as " The Jerk'd-Off look of Kohler".


----------



## liquid plumber

I will agree with the OP, kohler sucks. As far as a builders model w/c is concerned i install 2pc pro flow........ im sure someone will refer to me as a hack for this one but they are a fairly well built toilet and the mark up we get from selling the "package" deal from ferguson is purty good. When functionality is important such as a commercial install i recommend any pressure assist on the market, take your pick they all have the same inside parts.


----------



## liquid plumber

And as a side note if i may........That Am Std 2pc that you can flush a gank of golf balls down isnt a shabby toilet iffin you can find a dealer with a good price :thumbsup:


----------



## user2090

liquid plumber said:


> And as a side note if i may........That Am Std 2pc that you can flush a gank of golf balls down isnt a shabby toilet iffin you can find a dealer with a good price :thumbsup:


Cadet III is better in my opinion. I've put the champion in before and vowed never again. What are they on #6 already.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

Indie said:


> Cadet III is better in my opinion. I've put the champion in before and vowed never again. What are they on #6 already.


I think he was talking about the cadet 3 .
I install a lot of those.
I'm getting the round bowl for about $ 155 and the elongated for about $180.


----------



## Plumbus

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> If you install enough of whats on the market, you are going to find that every Brand has its issues. Depends of which issues you can live with.


Actually, it often depends on which issues your customer can live with.


----------



## Redwood

liquid plumber said:


> And as a side note if i may........That Am Std 2pc that you can flush a gank of golf balls down isnt a shabby toilet iffin you can find a dealer with a good price :thumbsup:





Indie said:


> Cadet III is better in my opinion. I've put the champion in before and vowed never again. What are they on #6 already.


I think it is 4 they are up to now but I may be wrong they were on Champion I when I stopped Installing them....

Call me a fast learner... But 2 defective on the first 2 you installed call for strong measures....




AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I think he was talking about the cadet 3 .
> I install a lot of those.
> I'm getting the round bowl for about $ 155 and the elongated for about $180.


No! Champion advertised the 2 dozen golf ball flush...
Although it is not nearly as hard a test as you imagine...
But I've never pooped a golf ball....


----------



## liquid plumber

yeah, i was referring to the champion. but i think the cadet has the same flush system. The only thing i have noticed about the champion is the flush cycle seems rather abrupt, certainly due to the flush valve diameter. Some customers notice that fact because they are accustomed to the long drawn out flush like with the 2pc kohler.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Fred Bagadonutz said:


> over two weeks waiting on a chrome square escucheon. 3K in the balance. Where the F is Kohler made ? Sudan? Is it coming via camel/steamboat ?
> 
> Im so lucky to install their garbage. Just ask them.


 




Please post us an intro in the introduction section; years in the trade, licenses held, etc.


----------



## Leakfixer

Just tried to use the "Kohler" hinge flapper for a 3434 but wouldnt ya know it didnt fit right on the flush valve. Went to the truck got the $4.37 Korky brand hinge flapper and it worked like a charm. F U Kohler. F U. I will never ever spec Kohler fixtures for a job and will use every opportunity to rip your fixtures and faucets and replace with good old Delta and American Standard.


----------



## plbgbiz

Leakfixer said:


> Just tried...


You might want to post an intro. 

*CLICK HERE TO POST AN INTRO*


----------



## gear junkie

Plasticman said:


> Kohler Wellworth toilets:
> Well worth beating the hell out of with an ax.
> The flush mechanism sucks hide tit.
> It's all just a name... Who needs Jordash or calvin klein when Wal-mart has levi's that are far better, and cheaper!!!!


I rent and needed a new toilet and someone was giving a wellworth away for free on craigslist. I rebuilt it and put in a keeney flushall. Works awsome, not one backup yet.

Much later, I install a brand new wellworth looks the same as mine. Doesn't flush so hot. I really think that flushall has helped it out. BTW, the flushall puts more strain on the chain and I had 3 callbacks on the chain breaking, not to include my own chain breaking. Replaced them with SS wire(all I had at the time) and seems to be working fine. 

We also have a kohler white cast iron kitchen sink....everything and anything makes a mark on that frickin sink. Not that old but looks terrible now.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

I love how they don't get the porcelain coating down under the rim, so it rusts up real nice where it sits on the countertop.


----------



## CPT

I have a lot of Kholer stuff in my area and I hate working on them so much I charge double. I figure if the customer can afford that crap they can afford to pay extra for the service. I like the Gerber product line.


----------



## Widdershins

RealLivePlumber said:


> I love how they don't get the porcelain coating down under the rim, so it rusts up real nice where it sits on the countertop.


I ran into that recently with their vessel sinks.

I caulked the sinks early in the morning and then noticed the red ring of rust about 6 hours later when I was cleaning up and packing up to go. I had a ferry to catch.

We've been back a number of times to swap out rusting sinks since then.

The GC finally shelled out the money to have the sinks baked and properly sealed when I told him I was done paying to come out and swap out sinks he bought.


----------



## deerslayer

This isn't Kohler but when I ran into this today I thought about the pic Red posted of the kohler toothpaste dispenser. This is a duravit sink and leg kit, the instructions were in German so I hope I did it right, the leg kit was an over complicated POS. A grohe faucet which was the easiest part of the install, other than a 15 floor trip to the truck for a metric socket set to tighten it up. The trap is a grohe drum trap,and was the most over complicated piece of garbage I have ever installed, it was over engineered and the chrome was so thick I could hardly cut it with a file. When I finally got it down to brass it was a super sloppy fit into the trap adapter, I did finally get it soldered but it was a PITA.

































I was sent out for a lav install, LOL they called after 2 hrs and asked why I wasn't done. This took over 4 hours to figure out and properly install, after doing one I could prolly do another in 3 hrs maybe!

My comment when I seen this thing was what was wrong with kohler? LOL


----------



## Don The Plumber

I was on a job about a month ago. The job was going great, until customer said those 3 famous words," While your here", can you look at my toilet. It was a Kohler Devonshire, with that wide a$$ flapper, & the flapper was concave so bad, I don't know how it held water. I knew I had the flapper, but had to look through all my Kohler parts drawers. Thats when I realized, I have atleast 10, to 12 different flappers, just for Kohler. Totally outrageous. I haven't even had to deal with one of those O ring things on the canister type flush valve yet.

I guess the word UNIVERSAL, is against Kohlers,.......(sorry to mention it again)......religion.:laughing:


----------



## guooglesux

It is impossible for me to say "everything Kohler sucks", but I would not be surprised. At least every Kohler product I have ever owned blows. 1) double bowl kitchen sink. odd shaped bowls mean nothing standard fits! Requires Kohler garbage. 2) Kohler water saving toilet. a) very inadequate flushing, b) does not contain splashes (you know what I mean guys) requiring cleaning more often than every other brand I own, and c) ONCE AGAIN, proprietary valve means standard parts don't work. 3) Something as simple as a "soft close toilet seat" - - - the only one in my house that slams into itself when closing both the seat and the lid. I will never buy another Kohler product.


----------



## OpenSights

guooglesux said:


> It is impossible for me to say "everything Kohler sucks", but I would not be surprised. At least every Kohler product I have ever owned blows. 1) double bowl kitchen sink. odd shaped bowls mean nothing standard fits! Requires Kohler garbage. 2) Kohler water saving toilet. a) very inadequate flushing, b) does not contain splashes (you know what I mean guys) requiring cleaning more often than every other brand I own, and c) ONCE AGAIN, proprietary valve means standard parts don't work. 3) Something as simple as a "soft close toilet seat" - - - the only one in my house that slams into itself when closing both the seat and the lid. I will never buy another Kohler product.


Worst intro ever!









Introduce Yourself Before Posting In The Community!


Please take a moment to start a new post to introduce yourself here in our New Member Introductions forum section before posting in the community. :) Let us know your plumbing-related trade, any training you have had, and a little about yourself. - Community Management Team




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Kohler is a great product. SMH. 1.6 pressure assist toilets are the bomb. Sell and install at least 6-10 a month. Every new home we do get them. And im sorry, but any toilet, any flush, can leave evidence. I think this theory should be documented and published on youtube. With proper variables. Different food groups, and different toilets. Im sure there would be a lot of similarities.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Kohler is a great product. SMH. 1.6 pressure assist toilets are the bomb. Sell and install at least 6-10 a month. Every new home we do get them. And im sorry, but any toilet, any flush, can leave evidence. I think this theory should be documented and published on youtube. With proper variables. Different food groups, and different toilets. Im sure there would be a lot of similarities.


They’re too loud for a house. Rich women don’t like them.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

TerryTotoSucks said:


> They’re too loud for a house. Rich women don’t like them.


well, enjoy all the other bull sh!t when you're at a guest house and stop up their half bath and no plunger in sight. 😂


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> well, enjoy all the other bull sh!t when you're at a guest house and stop up their half bath and no plunger in sight. 😂


I just don’t see the need for the average person. Most people don’t have a problem with regular toilets for it to be worth recommending something you can hear flush from across the house. Not to mention that all toilets can clog so it’s no silver bullet.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I just don’t see the need for the average person. Most people don’t have a problem with regular toilets for it to be worth recommending something you can hear flush from across the house. Not to mention that all toilets can clog so it’s no silver bullet.


No. I’m right. You’re simply, wrong. Just wrong.


----------



## Debo22

I like the Kohler Santa Rosa toilet


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Debo22 said:


> I like the Kohler Santa Rosa toilet


the Persuede is sexy. I put one of those in a half bath for a parade home. With brushed brass handle and faucet.


----------



## Blue2

I’m more of a Kohler primary tipped with a Sloan regal


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

It’s a pot that people poop and pee in. Nothings going to change that and no one looks cool sitting on the toilet. 

The world simply has gone mad.


----------



## Blue2

TerryTotoSucks said:


> It’s a pot that people poop and pee in. Nothings going to change that and no one looks cool sitting on the toilet.
> 
> The world simply has gone mad.


Yes but people want to know theirs is better than the neighbor.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> No. I’m right. You’re simply, wrong. Just wrong.


When you say things like that it hurt Terry feeling. 

I don’t like those Sloan assisted pressure tank toilets. I’ve had some negative experiences with them and in the big scope of things I don’t feel like they’re necessary.

But I acknowledge your success with them and it’s not an attempt to cast shade on your obvious success. I’m only criticizing the product.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

TerryTotoSucks said:


> When you say things like that it hurt Terry feeling.
> 
> I don’t like those Sloan assisted pressure tank toilets. I’ve had some negative experiences with them and in the big scope of things I don’t feel like they’re necessary.
> 
> But I acknowledge your success with them and it’s not an attempt to cast shade on your obvious success. I’m only criticizing the product.


 I know brother. All in good fun.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I know brother. All in good fun.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

TerryTotoSucks said:


>


🫶🏼


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 🫶🏼


My wife that that song said “ to late to call the judge “

lmfao !!!!!!
She was singing it one day and I’m like “ wtf you talking about ? “. Lol 😂

too late to apologize, she sings …..too late to call the judge……


----------



## skoronesa

I tell people that pressurized toilets can't handle more than a normal toilet, they just handle it better. If you get some clogs now, you might get a few less clogs with a pressure assist and they'll be easier to unclog with the plunger.

Of course if we install a Kohler pressurized toilet then I get to sell them a soft orange WB plunger because no other plunger can conform to that triangle.


----------

